
Ask HN: Any luck with bulk CCPA opt outs? - hedora
So, the California Consumer Protection Act is law now.  Any hints on how to opt-out in bulk?<p>As a random example, Fiat seems to sell all sorts of information.<p>Here are their opt out instructions:<p>&gt; * You may opt out or control how your information is used by sending an email to dprivacy@fcagroup.com.*<p>Since they don’t say what information they require, it seems likely this will take multiple round trips.<p>Apparently Facebook recommends completely deleting your account to opt out, but that presumably won’t stop them from performing ad targeting, or creating shadow profiles for non-existent users. (Shadow profiles clearly exist, since they use them during account creation to recommend new friends).<p>Similarly, how do I opt out of Google facial recognition that they do on behalf of other people’s accounts, nest cameras, etc?
======
bhl
If you find out, make a GitHub repo ;)

